# First Catering Job



## cater2u (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello all, thank you for taking the time in reading this post. I'm just getting into the business and was hoping to get some feedback in regards to catering cost. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

The event that I will be doing is for a city's first day of little league baseball. There will be 220 kids ranging from 8-11 years old. 

When talking to the president of the club, he wanted to serve each child hot dogs, fries, & water. 

These were the prices for the costs of food at our local Restaurant Depot:

Hot Dogs - $112.00/240 - Hebrew National / 8-1
Buns - $33.00/240
French Fries - $77.00/240 - $.32/4 oz
Mustard Packets - $12.00/1000
Ketchup Packets - $13.20/1000
Water - $24.00/256
Cardboard Carrier - $30/250
Wrapping Foil - $8/1000
Napkins - $8.00

Aside from the food costs, here are some of the additional items that we will be needing. 

I have a food truck, so to get a business license to operate in the city is - $110. 

Liability insurance $0. I just have to tell my insurance company to add the location. 

Gas - Not to far from where the truck is parked. $20

In regards to the labor, it's my wife and I that are going to be doing this event. So I don't know what the going rate would be for our labor. 

I believe that is all of the information, but if there is something that I am forgetting please let me know, and I would be sure to update the post asap. 

Being new to the business is scary, and I want to make sure that my wife and I don't short change ourselves for the work we put in. By learning from all of your feedback, I hope that we will have a successful business going forward. 


Thanks!


----------

